# Shifter Vibration in 4th Gear



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, several of us have that. Run a search on "4th gear". My dealer refuses to believe it's an issue, it must be me lugging the engine. *eyeroll*

Also, welcome.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

My 4th gear is smooth as butter, however 1st to 2nd is a mess, and vibrates pretty bad on occasion. Its always done that though.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, I've got it here too. It's just a characteristic of these transmissions. Mine's done it since new.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If I pull the shift all the way back to the stop in 4th, it vibrates. There's no noticable vibration if I set my hand lighly on the top of the shifter knob.


----------



## crixyd (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi all,

So i've got a 2010 holden cruze, manual diesel in aus, which has the same issue as mentioned. Mild-extreme vibration in 4th (audible), depending on how hard it's being pushed, and occasionally the same in 3rd under very heavy acceleration. 

I've had the car in at a holden dealer, and several other mechanics for servicing etc, and no one seems to be able to identify the cause.

Is there any known resolution to this issue? I've found plenty of threads stating that it's an issue, but none on how to resolve it. With that said, I do have a little home made bracket which holds the stick up a little in 4th to hide the issue, however that's far from ideal.

Thx!


----------

